# Let's ID this thing



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Here it is










and here is one after his buddies took him out for a swim










I've see this fish called small High Back rhom, Spilo. CF, etc. Can we get a consensus or do I have to grow this thing for a while before we really find out.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

im would grow it out a bit first to be sure
dixon


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Cant really tell but if I had to guess I would say a rhom.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I think the 1st pic is a rhom...second is spilo CF (wat happened?)


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

x-J-x said:


> I think the 1st pic is a rhom...second is spilo CF (wat happened?)


 I had 15 of them in a 75 gal. Let's just say that these guys don't play well. There are 12 left now and I gotta do something soon. Anybody want one for $10. Gotta get rid of some.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

damn hook a brother up
man if only u lived in vancity

looks like a spilo cf btw
the 1st pic looks medinaiish but well be more sure once it grows


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

andymel said:


> x-J-x said:
> 
> 
> > I think the 1st pic is a rhom...second is spilo CF (wat happened?)
> ...


And you didnt think that would happen in a 75?


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

sccavee said:


> andymel said:
> 
> 
> > x-J-x said:
> ...


 I was willing to take my chances. :smile: This is the price you pay to study p behavior.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

2nd looks like a spilo cf


----------

